# How to fix idle systems on 2002 nissan altima?



## LYNN (Aug 22, 2006)

I just receive a 02' Altima as a gift. It must have been siting for a while because, I had to drive it for 60 miles to pass inspection. Now my engine light is on! So I took it for a oil change and put it on the computer. It says IDLE SYSTEM......
When the car is in park, the engine, revs up to 1. How to correct this problem?
And also if there is any more heads-up I need to know.


----------

